# what would a new stage need from me?



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

I happen to be a chef that was informed I'd have someone coming to me for 100 hrs. to finish their education.What am I supposed to do with this person?Alternatively,What does this person need from me?I've been told she's working towards being a teacher,so I think I should have her provide advanced training to my bakers,and see how that works.What do advanced stagaires (sp?) need from me?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Do you know how advanced this person really is? I would start with easy tasks to see how well they are handled, and offer more challenging jobs as you see fit. You'll probably know a lot more what to do when you finally meet him/her.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i have had interns the past two years and for the most part they are ready to take on the kitchen. they have had their education and should be able to do any task, be shown your technique and do a professional job. 
show them your style and let them show you how well they can exicute it.
these should be professionals ready to enter the working world and succeed.
:bounce:


----------



## baguett boy (Apr 28, 2006)

:roll: I am a an owner of a very small all scratch bakery. In my 18 years of pastry experience I have learned that when it comes to apprentices and interns they are there to learn what your operation is about. That is why they chose you. I always start them on small low cost duties and build their duties according to abilites and their interest. They get out of me what they give to me. Ido not bend over backwards for any one unless they do the same for me. You learn this after being let down a few times. Don't get caught up with what you should teach them. They are going to learn reguardless good and bad. You have a place to operate and a smart newby will catch on to this. This is why we all have worked in many places to learn differnt skills focuses and philosophies.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If this is part of their education I've always been presented with a guideline sheet, a written critique as well as oral. Some of my longer app. get OTJ visits. The exit questionaire or form will give some indication of what they're wanting for for the app.
pan


----------

